# New Set up opinions



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

[attachment=0:2acynvpo]07-13-08_1321.jpg[/attachment:2acynvpo][attachment=1:2acynvpo]07-13-08_1314.jpg[/attachment:2acynvpo][attachment=2:2acynvpo]07-13-08_1302.jpg[/attachment:2acynvpo]Hey kinda new set up need some tips for D. Auratus take a look. Is it to small? It's an EXO-Terra 12x12x12.
Christmas Moss, 2 male 1 female auratus,and sediment is eco complete and peat moss. Thanks in advance.
Joe


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks nice. 12X12X12 is WAAYYY to small for darts except some thumbs and even then it is on the small side. Move them to something like 18x18x18 or a 20 gallon. I really like the background though what is it?

Justin


----------



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

I made it myself with drift wood expanding foam and peat moss. I have 110 gallon tank that ive been holding onto I just think its to deep I might just go all out and get a 75 gallon tank and set it up the same way.


----------



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

Question the Exo-Terra 12x12x12 is wider and longer than a 10 gallon aquarium erected so why is it to small? My auratus don't climb at all so should I set up a 20 long the normal way or erect?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

auratus are more of a terrestrial species so a 20 long set up horizontally will be just fine.


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Beautiful viv, but I have to agree it's on the small side. I really like the "mist" even though it serves no real purpose it looks so darn cool. I would suggest a horizontal 20 long as well. 12x12x12 will work for a pair of thumbs though, I definitely wouldn't tear down such a beautiful viv.


----------



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

The fogger does actually serve a purpose when you use a fogger you don't have to mist any more it keeps everything damp and it looks cool. Thanks guys would a 15 gallon tank be any good?


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

15 would definitely be passable for 3 auratus, but a 20 is better if you can get it.


----------



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

I just went out and bought a 20 long and some more drift wood. I'm about to get cracking on it, I just have to stop at LOWE'S and get some clay pellets. I work at BIG AL'S Florida so it was pretty cheap with my discount. I'm gonna take pic's as I get it going. By the way if any body needs a EXO-TERRA 
12 x 12 x 12 tank, I'll sell it dirt cheap if your in the area.
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## dart (Jul 4, 2008)

where in florida, and how much? Those exo terra are nice but in my opinion a bad deal


----------



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

Ft. Lauderdale


----------



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

Ok Here is the 20 long all set up beginning to end.


----------



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

Pics


----------



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

Last 2 pics


----------



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

What do you guys think the pics werent' all that great I had to use my camera phone any opinions will be greatly appreciated.I added the leaf litter over the peat moss most of the reading I have been doing say D. Aruatus love it. 
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

much better they will love it there!!


----------



## dart (Jul 4, 2008)

I really like those. Its very unique . By the way im only an hour north of ft lauderdale in stuart. How much do you get them for? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

I have two one is brand new the other is the one in the pic I would take 75 for both of them. P.S. the second one is 18 inches tall 12 x 12 x 18.
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Got a question for you. I see that you just bought it and put it together. What did you use for the background? Did you silicone that substrate to it? Reason I'm asking is you have to let it cure for at least a couple days before you can put the frogs back into it (silicone). Other wise it can be toxic to them.


----------



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

I used minimal silicone there wasnt even a smell I let it cure for 15 like the bottle said so I guess its fine.


----------



## meatslim (Jun 6, 2007)

ur really good at backgrounds


----------



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## dart (Jul 4, 2008)

how about 65$ also do i have to pick up and where ect


----------



## marinfire1 (Dec 14, 2007)

what does u use for the fogger?


----------



## dart (Jul 4, 2008)

you still there??? been waiting for reply.


----------



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

I sent you a private messege sorry if it didnt go through.


----------



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah i'll take 65.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

What type of auratus are those? they look huge...


----------



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

Costa Rican I beleive.


----------



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

[attachment=0:37tnwuzg]Tank 2 0021.jpg[/attachment:37tnwuzg][attachment=1:37tnwuzg]Tank 2 0020.jpg[/attachment:37tnwuzg]New Tank Mates till I setup a tank for them 3 Single Spot Citronella Tinctorius. I'll get some better pics when they settle in.


----------



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

Pics Of the Little ones


----------

